# 5. Charity team contest



## SEARCHER (Jan 3, 2013)

*Hello all Teammembers of TEAM TECH POWER UP!*,

 *Hello all Friends of TEAM TECH POWER UP!*,


As since the *Year 2009 *, we want to build the *CHARITY TEAM * again !
I write to tell you that this year`s *CHARITY CONTEST * will crunch for *FightMalaria@Home* .
The *CHARITY CONTEST * is a Joint Venture between Team L´Alliance Francophone and Team SETI.Germany , but the *CHARITY TEAM *, who will be founded a few days before the Contest Starts, by the Admins of L`AF and SG , runs on its own, so the credits archieved will only go to the *CHARITY TEAM ACCOUNT *.
We invite you to Crunch with us for 2 weeks together as the Temporary *CHARITY TEAM* !

* The 5. CHARITY TEAM CONTEST is from :*

* SO 20/01/2013 at 00.01 h - SA 02/02/2013 at 23.59 h MEZ TIME *

* SA 19/01/2013 at 23.01 h - SA 02/02/2013 at 22.59 h UTC TIME *


To see what that means to your Timezone, look at : http://www.zeitzonen.de/

The Forum of *CHARITY TEAM* you found here : http://forum.charity.boinc-af.org/

   Sorry I forget, the Forum was of a Server from Team AF , so the Register is in French . This help you for English : http://forum.charity.boinc-af.org/index.php/topic,34.0.html

   To Join in the *CHARITY TEAM* : http://boinc.ucd.ie/fmah/team_display.php?teamid=229



The Idea behind the *CHARITY CONTEST* is just to bring BOINC Users as much as possible together, to crunch for a * Medical/Biological Projekt * as a Temporary Team.


   Greatings to all SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jan 12, 2013)

*Remember*







 To Join in the *CHARITY TEAM* : http://boinc.ucd.ie/fmah/team_display.php?teamid=229


 Greatings to all SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jan 19, 2013)

*Update*







  Hello all Teammates and Friends from * CHARITY TEAM *,


the Time is running out and in a few hours we start our * 5. CHARITY TEAM CONTEST *.

  I hope you and your equipment are ready when it starts.


Kesha   Tik Tok Official Music - YouTube


*See you soon.*


    Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

I simply crunch for all WCG projects the way I currently do. A lot of them are for GFAM anyway.


----------



## SEARCHER (Feb 3, 2013)

*Good bye*








 Hello Folks,


the *5. CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2013* by Project *FightMalaria@Home* is finished now. So I think it`s Time now to say *THANK YOU ALL* for this great Event.

*Thank you* for the *Administrator`s* from Team L`Alliance Francophone and Team SETI.Germany who created this *CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2013*.
*Thank you* for all *Helping Hand`s* who make Statistics, very nice Logos and many many more.
*Thank you* for all *Participant`s*  who Crunch the last *2 Weeks* by the *5. CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2013* with us.
*And a big Thank you* for the *Administrator`s* by Project *FightMalaria@Home*.

 But by all Happiness, about over *14 Million Credits*, the *1. Place* by the Team Statistics by *FightMalaria@Home*, all Overtakes from another Teams and many many individual Statistics, I think we not forget the *biggest Thing* by this *5. CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2013*. In the last *2 Weeks* so  many Members, from many Teams and many Countrys, Crunch and Fight`s in *only ONE TEAM*. And *we found* the last 2 Weeks *many new Friends*, so I say this was *biggest Thing* in the last *2. Weeks*. And this was *THE GREAT MESSAGE* for the next *CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2014*.

And now I was *very sad* to say you : in *German* all *Auf Wiedersehen*, this *mean* in *your Language :*

Arabisch : ma'as-salama 
Armenisch : tstesoutyoun 
Aserbaidschanisch : sag olun 
Baskisch :  agur 
Weißrussisch : Да пабачэння (da pabačennia) 
Bengalisch : biday 
Bosnisch : do viđenja (formal) / ćao (informal) 
Bulgarisch :  довиждане (dovijdáne [formal] ) 
Burmesisch : thwa me knor 
Katalanisch adéu / a reveure 
Chinesisch : zài jiàn 
Korsisch : salutu 
Kroatisch : do vidjenja (formal) / ćao (informal) 
Tschechisch : na shledanou 
Dänisch : farvel (formal) / hej hej (informal) 
Niederländisch : tot ziens 
Esperanto : gxis revido ,  øis revido   
Estnisch : head aega 
Finnisch : näkemiin 
Flämisch : tot ziens 
Französisch : au revoir 
Friesisch : oant sjen 
English : Good Bye 
Griechisch : antio / geia sas 
Haitianisch orévwa / babay 
Hebräisch : lehitraot 
Hindi : alvida / phir milengay 
Ungarisch : viszontlátásra 
Isländisch : bless 
Indonesisch : selamat tinggal / sampai ketemu lagi 
Irisch : slán 
Italienisch : arrivederci 
Japanisch : sayônara 
Koreanisch : ahn nyung hee ke se yo 
Kurdisch : bi xatre te 
Laotisch sok di / phôp khan mai 
Latein : vale
Lettisch :  uz redzēšanos 
Litauisch : sudie 
Luxemburgisch : äddi 
Mazedonisch : dogledanje 
Maltesisch : saħħa / ċaw 
Maori (Neuseeland) : ka kite anoo 
Mongolisch : bayartai (Баяртай) 
Norwegisch : ha det 
Persisch : khodâfez / be salâmat / kheyr pish 
Polnisch : do widzenia 
Portugiesisch : adeus / até à próxima 
Rumänisch : la revedere 
Russisch До свидания (do svidaniya) 
Samoanisch : tofa 
Sardinisch : adiosu (sarde)
Schottisch : beannachd leat 
Serbisch : do vidjenja (formal) / ćao (informal) 
Slowakisch : do videnia 
Slowenisch : z bogom / nasvidenje 
Spanisch : adiós / hasta la vista 
Suaheli : kwa heri 
Schwedisch : hej då 
Tagalog : paalam na po 
Tahitianisch :  parahi / nana 
Thai / thailändisch สวัสดีคะ (sawatdii kha) *Female* 
สวัสดครับี (sawatdii khrap) *Male* 
Türkisch : hosça kalin 
Udmurtisch : dzéch lu
Ukrainisch : do pobachennya 
Vietnamesisch : xin chào tạm biệt 
Walisisch : hwyl 
Zulu : sala kahle 








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl9WMIPzd6w


*We hope,* we see *you* and *your Team* very soon again *aendgraend, modesti, ousermaatre, SEARCHER* 


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------

